# Dehydrating rice



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Made up 24 cups of rice in my large pressure canner pan (used only as a pan for this)... cooked to perfection (only 1 3/4 cup water for each cup of rice)

Once done, rinse VERY Well in cold water... until the water runs clear....

Then I drained it, spread it out nice and thick on my dehydrator trays.... 12 hours at 135 degrees and it will be done!!!! (I peeked and it looks AWESOME!) 

YEAH!! I love the idea of being about to use it like Minute rice when I am in a hurry!! 

And the best part was I made up 5 doz muffin pans of rice to freeze for DH so he can take a couple small ones in his lunches with black bean salsa!! 

Easy to do and rehydrating will be great as well!! Just enough boiling water to reconstitute it and we are set to go! Easy peasy!! 

Now I am off to find out about dehydrated barley....... is it possible?? LOL


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

Does this work with sticky (glutinous) rice? Its the only kind I will generally eat. I am a rice snob.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't know.. my mom asked me the same q uestion.... it works with wild rice, white rice, brown rice... but not sure about sticky rice...


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, that sounds easy! How many cups of rice did it take to make the 24 cups? Or was the 24 c what you started with, then how much did that make once cooked? I HAVE to do this....homemade minute rice would really big a big help. I assume you can do this with brown, too. I wonder it that extends the shelf life of brown rice????


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't know about the extending shelf life... I will be interested to hear from anyone on shelf life.... I want to say it will because it is just like any other dehydrated food... but need to ask a dehydratoring GURU!!! 

The 24 cups was raw rice.... made a huge batch! Filled my dehydrator... made freezer cups.... ate a meal with it and still put up 2 quarts in baggies!! Thats ALOT of rice! 



Anyone?????


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

ok, forgive me for being a rice dummy, but what are freezer cups, and why would you cook rice just to dry it again? its already dry.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> ok, forgive me for being a rice dummy, but what are freezer cups, and why would you cook rice just to dry it again? its already dry.


By cooking it and drying it again you are turning "long cook" rice into minute rice.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I've never thought about freezing it...good idea b/c sometimes our dog gets rice in her food so I don't waste it.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

meaning it cooks in a minute? I have always used brown rice, never cared for white rice, and never in my life have I ever purchased or cooked minute rice, I typically ignored it like I ignore those boxes of potatoes.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> meaning it cooks in a minute? I have always used brown rice, never cared for white rice, and never in my life have I ever purchased or cooked minute rice, I typically ignored it like I ignore those boxes of potatoes.


Yep! Once cooked and dehydrated all you have to do is boil water (1:1) and add any seasoning. Once boiling add rice (note this is different then cooking it from "raw") turn off heat and cover. 1 minute later you have ready to eat rice. Add some home canned meat and veg and dinner is ready! Can save you from a night of drive-thru meals. I don't buy the minute rice in the store either as I know I can buy "long cook" rice so much cheaper. But I love the convenience of it, I'll be making my own once the dehydrator is done with the garden.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Second batch of rice in dehydrator this morning at 8 am.... am planning to do at least enough to fill a 5 gal bucket... DH is really thinking I have lost my mind!! But I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

texastami said:


> .. DH is really thinking I have lost my mind!! But I LOVE IT!!


When my DH thinks I've lost my mind do to something I'm doing. I request him to head off to the Living Room and start picking up all the clutter and see if he can find it. He laughs and says he like me the crazy way I am.....no more silly glances out the side of his eyes, questioning why I'm doing XYZ, etc.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

DId you pressure cook it - or just cook it in the canner?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

What do you put down in the dehydrator to keep it from falling through and make as little mess as possible. Do you have to stir it occsionally?


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

I just cooked it in the canner pan.... no pressure to it... biggest pan I have!~

I didn't have to put anything down on the dehydrator sheets... I have an Excalibur dehydrator and found that if I lay the rice on there NICE AND THICK... when it dries, it all stays together and I can lift it off or at least slide it off without hardly any "falling through".... AND NO... I didn't stir it... was afraid it would fall through if I touched it....

If you have a Ronco or such, I would recommend parchment paper cut to fit your machine.... but you wouldn't need to lay it on real thick....


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks
I was looking at mine today. I think I will have to cut some screen to fit. Otherwise I won't get any air circulation. We'll see how it goes


----------

